# onClick etwas in nen Textarea einfügen geht nicht ganz



## 2Pac (7. April 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe hier im Forum mich belesen wie ich in ein Textarea etwas einfüge wenn ich auf ein Bild klicke. Klappt auch wunderbar, solange das einzufügende nicht auch ein Bild ist 

Denn dann kommt schon unten eine Fehlermeldung im Browser.
Hier das was ich versucht habe:


```
<img src="at.gif" onclick="insertText(window.document.forms['FooForm'].elements['text'], '<img src='at.gif'>');">
```

Wenn ich statt '<img src='at.gif'>' hinschreibe '<b>' gehts n1 aber so klappt es nicht. Wie muss es richtig lauten ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2004)

Hallo....

HTML-Tags haben im <textarea> nix zu suchen, ob <img>, <b> oder sonstwas, ist da egal.

Ersetze die spitzen Klammern der Tags durch:
< ......&amp;lt;
>.......&amp;gt;

...dann stehts drinnen.. natürlich nicht das entsprechende HTML-Element, sondern der HTML-Code dafür ...oder hast du schonmal irgendwo ein Bild in einem Textarea gesehen?


----------



## 2Pac (7. April 2004)

Ne hast recht Bilder werden meistens ersetzt, aber <b> und <u> Tags kann man ohne Probleme in ne Textarea schreiben! Von daher müsste doch <img src="....jpg"> auch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2004)

Ich seh grad, dass du einen Syntaxfehler in deinem Code hast:
statt

```
onclick="insertText(window.document.forms['FooForm'].elements['text'], '<img src='at.gif'>');"
```
sollte es heissen:

```
onclick="insertText(window.document.forms['FooForm'].elements['text'], '<img src=\'at.gif\'>');"
```


----------

